# Picasso in US



## Allegra (Apr 13, 2007)

Art news: 5 Art Exhibitions to See Now - 5 Art Exhibitions to See Now - Page1 - MSN City Guides.  'Great works from Picasso, Cézanne, Monet and others are on display in intriguing shows all over the country.'


----------



## Talysia (Apr 13, 2007)

That's an interesting article.  Thanks for the link, Allegra.


----------

